# army of end times 1k



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

ok so my local store is doing a day of games where you can create an army out of different codexes up to 1000 points.

so i have a small collection of eldar (10 DA, 16 guardians, farseer, autarch, 3 dark reapers, wraithlord, vyper, 8 rangers, 8 striking scorpions) 

a collection of nids (trygon, carnifex, tyrant, 3 warriors, 10 stealers, 16 hormagaunts, 16 termigants, 10 gargoyles)

and my main army of IG (arounds 85 guardsmen, 4 chimeras, valkyrie, LRBT, demolisher, manticore, 2 scout sentinels, 1 armoured senitnel, commissar yarrick and a regular commissar)

i also randomly have an inquisitor and an AC HB predator

question is how do i make this best list out of all this!!!! :russianroulette:


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

That's a really neat idea for a tournament! Sort of 'Apocalypse-lite'.

The main problem you seem to have is that everything good is either a troop or an expensive heavy choice.

With no skimmers, my advice is to ignore your eldar. Make it a classic 'genestealer cult', by mixing Nids and IG.

Since it's 1000 points, I'd try not to put all your eggs in one basket, so the Trygon, Carnifex, and expensive tanks are out....although you could use those monstrous creatures as Tervigons. In fact, that's what I'd do.

Here's what I'd do (points may or not match up exactly, you'd have to check):

HQ

Tervigon w/toxin sacs

TROOP

10 Veterans w/3 meltaguns, chimera w/multi-laser and heavy flamer

10 Veterans w/3 meltaguns, chimera w/multi-laser and heavy flamer

10 Veterans w/3 meltaguns (in Valkyrie)

5 Genestealers (outflanking)

10 Termagaunts

Tervigon w/toxin sacs


FAST

Valkyrie 


2 Melta-Veteran squads in chimeras, 2 troop spewing Tervigons (1 of them scoring), 1 unit of melta-vets in a flying/outflanking transport, 1 unit of outflanking genestealers, and 1 extra unit of troops.

Looks solid to me.

If using the monstrous creatures as tervigons doesn't work for you, then I'd just make a traditional Imperial Guard list with outflanking (or chimera borrowing) genestealers thrown in.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

hmmm genestealers in chimeras  

ok here goes my genestealer cult

tervigon 
catalyst 
total 185

5 stormtroopers 
2 melta 
total 105

vet squad 
3 melta 
chimera 
total 155

vet squad 
3 melta 
chimera 
total 155

5 genestealers 
chimera 
total 125

5 genestealers 
chimera 
total 125

LRBT 150


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmm...I still think you need to give the chimera to the IG unit, as it's technically an upgrade for a unit, but it might depend on the tournament rules.

You've got the right idea though. Veteran melta squads in chimeras + tervigons + genestealers makes for a killer army. ^_^


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

if it turns out to be that i can't give genestealers chimeras where should the extra 110 points go?


----------



## Kavv (Jun 29, 2011)

Please let us know how this turns out. It sounds really interesting!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

this sounds like coolness


----------

